# Engine sizzling



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

I hear sizzling from under the hood when I turn the engine off. It sounds like water or moisture is hitting the exhaust system. I had the A/C on and did not drive through any water. I checked under the hood and could not see where this could be happening. Anyone else have this happen or know what could be causing it?

Thanks


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds like condensation from the air conditioning dripping onto the exhaust. Normal.



dmk said:


> I hear sizzling from under the hood when I turn the engine off. It sounds like water or moisture is hitting the exhaust system. I had the A/C on and did not drive through any water. I checked under the hood and could not see where this could be happening. Anyone else have this happen or know what could be causing it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

next time you drive it, check the floor under the car after you back her out... if there are little "yellowish globs" on the floor then what you are hearing is the "COSMOLINE" melting off the bottom of the car and likely onto the exhaust somewhere.


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I will check for the yellow globs. Otherwise it must be condensation.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine does it too. It's just condensation.

Alex


----------

